# Bike that looks like a Motocross motorcycle



## Brian (Sep 17, 2007)

Can someone help me to identify a bike that came out in the 80's that looked like a motocross (dirt bike) bicycle? It had red plastics all on it and was kinda heavy if I remember correctly. If you know what the manufacture is then you may also know where I can find one? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Walter (Oct 18, 2007)

I cannot recall this bike.  Jim Felt makes replicas that can be seen on his website and Vintage Iron sells them (and some special models not seen on the Felt site).

http://www.vintageiron.com/

http://www.feltracing.com/08/thumb.asp?catid=1504,1519


----------



## MightyO (Apr 6, 2008)

*I think I had one*

I lived in Germany as a child and my parents bought me the bike you described.  we brought it back to the states but it was striped down while chined up outside my house.  I have yet to find one that looks like the bike I had. I remember having the cops pull me over and looking the thing over as they thought it was a real dirt bike.  If you solve this mystery please let me know as my search has turned up nothing.  

My bike was yellow had the big plastic tank, fenders front and back, shocks in front and back, disk breaks, no gears, and it too weighed a ton.  I will post here if I ever find it.


----------

